# Vudu teams up with Sony to offer extra streaming features



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Vudu teams up with Sony to offer extra streaming features*

Vudu is joining Netflix in trying to put another nail in DVD's coffin by offering interactive features for select Sony films. The Walmart-owned streamer calls the new service Vudu Extras+, and kicked it off today with deleted scenes, featurettes and trivia from Sony's District 9 alien flick.

Other perks include an "enhanced scene search" for dialogue, videos, photos and more, along with "clip and share," which lets you grab and share film snippets on Facebook and Twitter.

Full Story Here


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

You can't top the physical format! They can't come into my house and yank my ability to put one of my dvds/blu-rays in my player and watch it!


----------

